# Sticky  Sound Cards and Computer Audio



## Chipp

*Sticky Threads for the "Sound Cards and Computer Audio" forum:*




*Requesting Some Audio Advice Here? Read This First!*



*Important: Use descriptive thread titles!*



 *OCN's Most Recommended Audio Products*


*[Official] OCN Headphones and Earphones Club*



*OCN Speaker Club*



*Essential Reading for Audio Fans (Please Read)*



*The OCN Audio Subforums Feedback Thread*


----------

